# Green Anoles and.........?



## paulsanderson (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey Guys

I`m new to all this so please be gentle. I currently have 2 Green Anoles in a pretty large viv (for anoles anyway!) as it measures 48"x20"x24" and is pretty densely planted with plenty o`space....however....i`m thinking of adding something else to the tank.

I have read by many that its a bad idea, and read for many again thats there are some species that can be mixed in the same tank...anyone got any ideas?

I figure coz the Greens are tree climbers and Browns are ground huggers, could these be happy alongside each other?

And also what about the Green Tree Frog or any other type of reptile?

I`ve got visions of grandeur about having a lovely thriving terrarium but wanna know my limits before setting about it and upsetting any of our scaly friends....muchos gracias!!

Pablo.


----------



## Mrs_SpongeBob (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey...Welcome to the forum. 

We used to keep a Green Anole in the Exo Terra with our Whites. They got on fine and never bothered each other.

Now we just keep one White and one little Anole in a smaller viv and they're still ok.

I'd say go for it, if you're tank had enough branches and hides.


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

when u say browns do u mean brown anoles cause they are violent and territorial and i wouldnt put them in as for green tree frogs theres a debate going on in the phib section about this very thing http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/amphibians/165964-american-gree-tree-frog.html#post2229000


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

i've seen many people keep White's tree frogs with green anoles fine, no probs

and i've seen green anoles and brown anoles kept fine together


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

i suposes


----------



## paulsanderson (Aug 8, 2008)

cheers for the advice guys...went on to read the thread about green tree frogs and green anoles AFTER id wrote this lol

I was talking about Brown Anoles yes....hearing conflicting reports though...just thought i`d ask.

As for the White Tree Frogs....dont they eat Anoles? lol ive become rather attached to these little fellas so dont wanna see them all A La Carte for a froggy!!


----------



## Mrs_SpongeBob (Jan 27, 2008)

I've just posted on the other thread and i believe if the frogs are fed enough they won't look twice in the direction of the Anoles.


----------



## paulsanderson (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks Mrs SpongeBob!! might just look into them then :O)


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

paulsanderson said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I`m new to all this so please be gentle. I currently have 2 Green Anoles in a pretty large viv (for anoles anyway!) as it measures 48"x20"x24" and is pretty densely planted with plenty o`space....however....i`m thinking of adding something else to the tank.
> 
> ...


hey this sounds exactly like my first setup, began with 2 green anoles then 2 brown anoles, madagascan hissing cockroach, green tree frog and pool frog.
at one stage i did have a baby madagascan giant day gecko in there too but only for a short period. my tank was 36 inches by 15 inches by 12 inches again heavily planted and they all thrived together and my green anoles bred several times successfully through their lives in this terrarium.

not everyone will agree with that setup id imagine but i was new to herpetology but hey it worked amazingly so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## paulsanderson (Aug 8, 2008)

cool..certainly sounds interesting!

i`m going to Reptile Crazy in Norwich over the weekend to see if they have any Green Tree Forgs in there....but ive seen different pics of them (some with Red eyes and feet, and others just plain green!?)....whats the difference? 

I know that belongs in a different forum but im here now lol........might get another few Green Anoles in there too...im addicted to them now!


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

paulsanderson said:


> cool..certainly sounds interesting!
> 
> i`m going to Reptile Crazy in Norwich over the weekend to see if they have any Green Tree Forgs in there....but ive seen different pics of them (some with Red eyes and feet, and others just plain green!?)....whats the difference?
> 
> I know that belongs in a different forum but im here now lol........might get another few Green Anoles in there too...im addicted to them now!


red eye 1's are red eye tree frogs m8 there like 40 quid


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

id personally get an american or european green tree frog thats what i had 
the one with red eyes your on about is the red eyed green tree frog i believe personally they are a harder species to care for an dnormally cost alot more, as i said your better off starting with an american or european green tree frog.

lol you should see the green anoles as hatchlings well the eggs are tiny so youd be surprised but they are dinky so sweet :flrt:


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

Green Anoles are fine in with tree frogs, wouldn't reccomend putting them in with whites though as they will go for the anole if it has food hanging out of its mouth or something. 
That tank is too big for 2 anoles, you need to fill it up a bit!


----------



## paulsanderson (Aug 8, 2008)

cheers for all the advice guys! i know a lot of people think Anoles are boring coz they`re not very "interactive", but mine climb all over me and just sit on my head whilst im watching TV!!

Gonna get a few more females for the "big" fella then get a couple of Tree Frogs, hopefully a male and female

Thanks for all the advice....pics of the Viv will be on here soon.


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

paulsanderson said:


> cheers for all the advice guys! i know a lot of people think Anoles are boring coz they`re not very "interactive", but mine climb all over me and just sit on my head whilst im watching TV!!
> 
> Gonna get a few more females for the "big" fella then get a couple of Tree Frogs, hopefully a male and female
> 
> Thanks for all the advice....pics of the Viv will be on here soon.


awesome cant wait and no problem if theres anything else you want to know then just ask:2thumb:


----------



## paulsanderson (Aug 8, 2008)

just out of curiosity Lizard Boy...what do you keep?


----------



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

paulsanderson said:


> just out of curiosity Lizard Boy...what do you keep?


well the last of my anoles died last year a very old boy but i have:
1.1.0 royal pythons
1.1.0 african fat tailed geckos
0.1.0 madagascan giant day gecko
1.1.0 yemen chameleons
2.7.0 leopard geckos
1.0.0 californian banded kingsnake
2.0.0 bearded dragons
1.0.0 asian green water dragon
1.1.0 horsfields tortoises
1.0.0 hermanns tortoise ( very old man)
and 9 terrapins and turtles of varying species (red ears, yellow bellies, maps turtles)
oh and
0.1.0 mexican red knee tarantula
0.1.0 mexican red rump tarantula
0.1.0 mexican flame knee tarantula
0.1.0 honduran curly hair tarantula
0.1.0 chilean rose tarantula 
0.0.1 chaco golden knee tarantula
0.0.1 whites tree frog

i have also had the european green tree frogs, americans, emperor scorpions, giant thorny stick insects, auzzy pricklies, giant asian green mantids, spiny tailed iggy, mexican black kingsnake, texas rat snakes, amel corns, and so on i cant remember all them now too many through the years :lol2:


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Lizard Boy S said:


> well the last of my anoles died last year a very old boy but i have:
> 1.1.0 royal pythons
> 1.1.0 african fat tailed geckos
> 0.1.0 madagascan giant day gecko
> ...


 u forgot to add the newts :whistling2:


----------



## paulsanderson (Aug 8, 2008)

BLOODY HELL!!!

well i guess i know where to come when i need some advice then!!! thats quite a back catalogue there!!


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

May as well get my bit in. Personally i would not mix however people have decided this would be ok with mixed results. I have kept anoles for over 10 years and when mixing had nothing but problems.

1. do not mix Brown with Green, bad idea as the brown will dominate and any greens will get stressed stop eating and die.

2. Do not put a larger species in with the anoles may get eaten or fight.

3. Never mix with Whites tree frog, Mmmm Lunch

If you do decide to mix make sure you have a big Viv so that they species can hide if needed.

Green anoles are great during the day but sleep at night and the opposite is usually said for tree frogs. This can disturb either the anoles or the frogs. Anoles can get very stressed so keep a close eye on them.

Good luck on what you decide, i can only give you my advice.: victory:


----------



## paulsanderson (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks for the advice...i will listen to what everyone says...like i said im quite attached to me little green friends and i dont wanna stress them out...already had a little female die on me only a few weeks after i bought her so REALLY dont wanna put any more through any uneccessary (did i spell that right?) hell!!

thanks for that!


----------

